# Hardware keys



## BBrad (May 23, 2012)

Hey peeps I could do this manually but I'm too lazy








Anyway I'm on aokp build 5 with devil 1.7.5  and the search button is driving me CRAZY! I want search too so in app search not Google now anyway I can change this using a app or something 
Sent from my SCH-I500 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## showcasemodr (Dec 31, 2011)

i know cm10 lets you use custom keys in system settings, i dont know about aokp though.


----------



## BBrad (May 23, 2012)

Yea aokp has latterly everything but hardware key change what's up with that lol

Sent from my SCH-I500 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## VegasRomeo (Dec 27, 2011)

BBrad said:


> Yea aokp has latterly everything but hardware key change what's up with that lol
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I500 using Tapatalk 2


I delete google search . It also bugged me but still you could change the hardware keys or atleast to long press. Aokp I have no idea on. I haven't been on

Sent from my SCH-I500 using Xparent Blue Tapatalk 2


----------

